# So my cat has two weeks left to go



## somalis (May 24, 2005)

And I can not feel the kittens moving? has anyone had a pregnant cat and not be able to feel them move? im wondering if I should be worried or not?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I didn't feel the kittens my Geisha gave birth to until the last days of the pregnancy. I guess some kittens are more lively than others :wink: If the female seem healthy and happy, don't worry.


----------



## mamadear (May 11, 2005)

I didn't feel my cat's babies moving until the day she went into labor. Good luck with your little ones!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*No Worries.*

She if fine you should have felt for a kitten within the first 3 weeks of pregnancy.You can practically count them around the 21th day but after that she will just have one big belly and you will not be able to define or feel the kittens after the first 3 weeks.


----------

